
Ask HN: Service to rent a movie and watch with person in another country? - indicud
Is there such a service? One person should be able to pay for both, and it doesn’t have to sync.
======
auslegung
If you don’t care about them syncing, most movie rental services that I’m
aware of offer gift cards that you can give to the other party, or you can
gift them the specific movie.

